# The Great Pokémon War: After the End.



## Hyper~Piplup (Nov 3, 2008)

*The Great Pokémon War: After the End.*

See this RP for reference to the war.

I have permission to use this.

Several years after the Great War ended, the Sinnoh legendaries gathered together to help rule and restore peace over the world.

Darkrai however, did not like this. He preferred the war to this...peace. So, while the legendaries were getting ready to move to the human world to check on the other pokemon, Darkrai poured a huge amount of power into the portal, altering its function.

The legendaries, unaware of Darkrai's corruption, travelled through the portal, and were turned into humans. 
A few other pokemon followed, unaware of this too. They were left as pokemon, but everyone who entered the portal lost their memory, and woke up in a place where their element reigns. They also woke with the ability to understand pokemon.
With every thing they learn about their legendary, such as pictures, moves etc, the more they regain their memory.

Meanwhile, Darkrai spread rumours that the Fire Kingdom captured and killed the legendaries, and restarted the Great War.

You are one of these people or pokemon, betrayed by Darkrai, confused and alone, trying to piece together your memory, so you can get back to your world, and put an end to Darkrai's reign of terror!
You must work as a team, and find all the human legends, to regain the final piece of memory: How to get back!

______________________________________

Rules: 
No god modding, Power playing or being a Mary-Sue.
Only I can pass major time, such as days.
Keep to the major forum rules. 
Read the Plot.

Human world: Sinnoh.

Form:
Human Name:
Human Age:
Pokemon:
Appearance:
History: (Where they woke up, last thing they remember etc.)
Moves:
Personality:

Pokemon available:
Sinnoh Pokemon & Legendaries only 1 legendary per person and only 1 legendary (So no 2 dialgas or 2 palkias etc.)

I'll do my form later


----------



## shadow_lugia (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War: After the End.*

Human Name: Gedoka
Human Age: 29
Pokemon: Uxie
Appearance: Gedoka has blonde hair and storm gray eyes that no one ever looks into. She normally wears blue jeans and a t-shirt, usually blue or white. She has a small scar high on her forehead.
History: Gedoka woke up outside a university near the break of dawn. She felt odd, and realized her tails were gone and her legs much longer in porportion to her arms. She felt her forehead and felt hair, and, even more frightening, the lack of her gem. She searched her memory, only finding an emotion, which took her a bit to recognize (she's not Mesprit) as fear, and the feeling of being weightless and tumbling into neverending blackness.
Moves: Calm Mind, Psychic, Hypnosis, Amnesia
Personality: Gedoka uses cool logic in every situation. She never panicks, although she isn't stupid and knows when to run, and trusts no one. In her mind, the possibilities are endless; everyone could turn out to be a traitor.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War: After the End.*

OMG yes I get to be mewtwo <3

Form:
Human Name: Lea
Human Age: 11
Pokemon: Mewtwo
Appearance: Her hair is black with a slight purple glint to it. She is very pale, and rides to wearing only grey. her eyes are a brilliant blue, though, which perks her up a bit.
History: She woke up in... Um... *thinks of a nice place* a cave. Yes. A cave. felt different, and more weak... then she realized she had been turned into a human, and at that, the weaker female one! She felt so useless, she kicked a rock and now has a sprain and limps.
Moves: Psychic, Teleport, Mind reader, and Tri Attack (moves randomly generated out of head)
Personality: Very mean and downright cold. She bosses everyone around. Doesn't make friends easily, and shows no sign of joy at all, even if the best thing happens. Unless she is turned back. Then she would laugh and dance and allthatcrazystuff. if you do manage to make friends, it won't be that long of a friendship.


----------



## Thunderfox (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War: After the End.*

Human Name: Liza
Human Age: 16
Pokemon: Mew
Apperance: Long white hair with pink streaks, a white midriff with a Mew inside a pink bubble, a jean skirt, pink tights, and white gym shoes. She also has pink and silver bangles, as well as silver earrings in the shape of a star.
History: Liza awoke on a hill, with flowers here and there. She thought everything was fine and dandy, until she noticed she had no tail, she was much taller, and wasn't floating. She felt the top of her head, and noticed that there were no ears. Still, being the easygoing person she was, she didn't mind too much, until she found she was a human. She noticed she was a teenage female human, making her slightly mad, seeing as she was once a small, cute, powerful Legendary Pokemon.
Moves: Psychic, Aura Sphere, Iron Tail, Ice Beam. (I'm using the fact the Mew can learn any TM.)
Personality: Easygoing, upbeat, but has a very short temper. She's always joyful, and will be caught doing everything Lea won't. She also tends to sing random songs from the top of her head, and gets so caught up in it, she forgets what she should be doing at times.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War: After the End.*

*Human Name:* Midnight
*Human Age:* 13
*Pokémon:* Can I be Darkrai?
*Appearance:* She has long, dark gray hair, and her eyes are bright blue. She wears a red, short-sleeved shirt with a turned-up collar, and black sweat pants. She also wears black running shoes.
*History: *She woke up in an abandoned tower, puzzled, and couldn't remember anything other than the exact pattern of the stars in the night sky. But then she recalled something about... wanting to destroy... someone... the legendaries, was it? Yes, so she will aim to do that, as she was destined... and she will push on, no matter what.
*Moves:* Dark Void, Dream Eater, Dark Pulse, Double Team
*Personality:* Serious, grumpy and pessimistic, Midnight isn't interested in others' affairs much. She usually just pays attention to herself. She is rather aloof and careless. She also tends to dislike Cresselia.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War: After the End.*

*Human Name:* Cyrano
*Human Age:* 21
*Pokemon:* Granbull
*Appearance:* Cyrano's hair is dyed lavender for some reason which he does not know yet. His eyes are a dark brown, and they are round. He has large, strong hands often clenched into fist, and wears a black wristband around each. His shirt is plain and green, with very short sleeves. He wears blue jeans, slightly dirty but clean nonetheless.
*History:* Cyrano was the one who came up with the idea of entering the Portal, but shared it with no one. He found that someone else came up with it, and went along with the plan. As he neared the Portal, he stood back and got the strange feeling that he shouldn't be going there. Due to the pressure of others, and the want of not being left behind, he hurried into it and woke up on the edge of a steppe. The last thing he remembers is seeing before him large, lavender tusks.
*Moves:* Crunch, Headbutt, Ice Fang, Fire Fang
*Personality:* Cyrano is stubborn and doesn't like being wrong. He prefers to be the leader of groups and thinks carefully before acting. If faced with a tough problem, he takes it head-on with an even combination of both logic and instinct. He's brave and relaxed, and not easily aroused. At his worst, he'll go around yelling at people, and resisting the strong urge to bite them.


----------



## Shadowstar (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War: After the End.*

Human Name:Azlia(Az-lee-uh)
Human Age:16
Pokemon:Azelf
Appearance:Tall with blue hair and amber eyes, has ribbons that resemble her tails – complete with gems – tied around her waist. Wears a light blue shirt and jeans. wears darker blue boots on her feet. 
History: When she woke up, at the lake Valor resort, she remembered almost nothing but that she was a Pokémon and the exact moment when she stepped into the portol.
Moves:Nasty Plot, Psycic, Extrasensory, Giga Impact.
Personality:Calm most of the time, but can be naive at times. She's pretty laid back and will do anything for her friends.


----------



## Jester (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War: After the End.*

Human Name: Chronos
Human Age: 16
Pokemon: Celebi (There is no proof that celebi is a girl. so i make it a boy)
Appearance: Average height with Blue eyes and short brown hair, Wears a white T-shirt and a green hoodie with angel wings on the back, Green sweats, And brown sneakers.
History: He woke up near sendoff spring, All he remembers is his name and that he was a pokemon.
Moves: Leaf storm, Future sight, Earth power, Last resort,
Personality: Curious, Hyper, Feels like he needs to know everything that he doesn't already know, But can be calm and collected if he absolutely HAS to be.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War: After the End.*

Woop. Everyone accepted.

@Darksong-I'll PM you about Darkrai.

My form here:

Human Name: Luna
Human Age: 13
Pokemon: Cresselia
Appearance: Long blond hair in bunches, pink eyes. She wears a pale blue top with pink sleeves, and darker jeans. Her jeans have flowing pink material at the back, and the top has a golden stripe down the front. She also wears a pink hat and matching golden moon earings/necklace/bracelet.
History: She woke up on an Island. (Full Moon Island, BTW.) The last thing she remembers is darkness closing in on her, then waking up seeing the full moon.
Moves: Mist, Aurora Beam, Moonlight, Lunar Dance.
Personality: Rather calm, she tends to focus on Defence rather than attack. She loves to stare up at the full moon, although she doesn't know why. Normally quiet and shy, but she will get into a fight if she decides she doesn't trust someone.
She also thinks the dark is out to get her.

Anyway, we will start from Darkrai corrupting the portal. So, Darksong, go ahead =D


----------



## Darksong (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War: After the End.*

Midnight split herself into many clones, which were only illusions, but had the same power as her. She commanded them to all send a blast of power at the portal. With them, she created a ball of energy, and simultaneously, they all fired it. The balls all hit the portal, causing it to become distorted slightly, for a moment, and then return to being serene again. With an evil laugh in her head, Midnight merged all her clones into herself, and floated slowly away.

((So, does Darkrai go through the portal, too, so she can hunt the Legendaries, or does she stay here?))


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War: After the End.*

((Up too you. You're Darkrai.))

Luna couldn't sleep. Not that she actually needed too, of course, but because of the feeling she had about the forecoming trip to the Sinnoh Region. 
She stared up at the Full moon. Although it was blocked by clouds, she could still feel its power radiating down.
Luna sighed, and took a bite out of a Pecha berry she had found earlier.


----------



## brogan_fire123 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War: After the End.*

Human Name: Zikrana (z-eye-kraan-ah)
Human Age: 13
Pokemon: Rotom
Appearance: Short, spiky orange hair, short sleeved light blue shirt, light blue shorts, light blue sandals, A spiky belt (light blue) whhick looks like those zappy things on rotoms sides.
History: Woke up in an old abandoned power plant. The last thing she remembers is being sucked into a TV. (Which darkrai had enchanted too, maybe?)
Moves: Thundershock, Confuse ray, Spite, Spark
Personality: Friendly, rather carefree, and lives life to the fullest. Also has a habit of causing mischeif.


----------



## brogan_fire123 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War: After the End.*

Zikrana was playing around in the dump. She loved doing that. There were so many unused electrical appliances she could break. It was a habit really. She'd just zap in, a few sparks, and it would explode with a satisfieing bang. Right now she was hovering on a big hill of rubbish, looking around. It was too dark right now.. something wasnt right...


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War: After the End.*

((Noone accepted you. Don't post yet.))
Lea silently watched Darkrai.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War: After the End.*

((Further more, don't double post.))
_First, I should spread rumors,_ Midnight thought to herself. _Or should I go through the portal and hunt the legendaries? But then I would become human... I could stay Pokemon. That would make it easier. I just withdraw the power from the portal..._ She was rather confused, but knew she would find something out. With that, she phased out, for no apparent reason.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War: After the End.*

Cyrano lay in his gently swaying bed. He couldn't sleep. Tomorrow would be hectic, so he had been awake all night thinking about it. Now that he thought, it wasn't a very good idea to be going to an unknown place.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War: After the End.*

((Oh, and in the human world, when Lea is human, she stands on her toes like Mewtwo actually does.))


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War: After the End.*

Okay.
Brogan, the others were right. Just because I know you doesn't mean you have superiority.

Anyway, yes you can join.
________________
Luna sighed, closed her eyes and took a few deep breaths. It was dark. Probably not the best place to let your guard down.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: The Great Pokémon War: After the End.*

Gedoka sat on the edge of Lake Acuity, pondering her own questions for her own amusement. She was currently trying to sort out the mechanisms of time and space and how they affected each other. More specifically, at this very moment, she was working out how you could make a portal into another world.
_It seems that to make a portal, one must reverse time and space back upon itself and create a black hole, and then the absorbed object will be ejected out the other end. But how would the creator make it so that the portal only absorbs the desired object? Oh, what a glorious question..._
She continued to form her theories.


----------

